#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Importing data from Excel to Hysys as input

## please

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Importing data from Excel to Hysys as input

----------


## hans23

I think you can import with VBA, 
I have a different software (Prode Properties) which is much more integrated in Excel than Hysys being a process library, in Prode you can access data with Excel macros (for example you write =StrH(stream) in a cell and the library returns the enthalpy of a stream) or VBA, VBA requires a little work but it is flexible.
I would presume you can do the same with Hysys

----------

